# Joint Spotify playlist.



## Chris Hobson (Sep 2, 2022)

The Hobson family are spending a fair bit of time in the car together just now. Daughter Hannah is tiring of dad's wierdly eclectic playlist, even though it does have quite a few of her recommendations on it. Her solution has been to create a joint playlist that is linked into everyone's phone so that all of us can add songs. Everyone has to be considerate, no twenty minute long prog epics for example. So far it has been a great success. The best bit is Hannah's title for the joint playlist, Hobsonic.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Sep 29, 2022)

So, the Hobsonic playlist has a  song from dad called Run Around by Blues Traveler. Blues Traveler features a distinctive sounding harmonica player called John Popper. The playlist also contains the song If Only by Hanson. Hearing this, I spotted that the harmonica on If Only sounds like the one on the Blues Traveler song. I got to feel smug when I looked it up and saw that I was right, it was John Popper.


----------

